# Show in Gainesville, FL on the 20th



## sprout (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, I know there are a ton of kids in Florida right now. If you are near Gainesville, you should come see our first show of the tour!

March 20th 8:00 P.M.

At Wayward Council

With Jessie Williams and Mikey B.


We will be getting into town on the 17th, so if you want to hang out beforehand, PM me.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 14, 2010)

Hopefully I will not be here at that time.

If I am, I will be at yr show.


----------



## Blackout (Mar 14, 2010)

fuck i want to go so bad but im stuck in san antonio


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Mar 14, 2010)

You know Leilani and I will be there.


----------



## pestilentcunt (Mar 21, 2010)

fuck wayward council all just a bunch aggorant anarcho punk fucks who are good to talk or help out the dirties.


----------



## Beer Mortal (Mar 22, 2010)

hahaha fuck all of florida


----------

